# Think you are safe from terrorists ? Think again !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_WEAPONS_PLANT_INTRUSION?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-08-09-15-06-20

A nun *people* an *82 year old nun* ! Gee I wonder what they could have done if they had a priest, a brick of C-4 and a thirty year old fruitcake ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds to me like they are all fruitcakes.........


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

220swift said:


> Sounds to me like they are all fruitcakes.........


I think so!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I did by the way mean fruitcake...NOT fruuuuiittcaaaake !

Just to be clear.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think someone is putting something in the water, to many fruitcakes out there nowadays. Thats why I get my water from beer. LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

They "removed" all the top security in charge there and rightly so. I would have had 3 german shepherds up their wazoos. And would'nt call them off till I got tired.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> They "removed" all the top security in charge there and rightly so. I would have had 3 german shepherds up their wazoos. And would'nt call them off till I got tired.


I'm sure the dogs would fit......









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"_We come to the Y-12 facility because our very humanity rejects the designs of nuclearism, empire and war," _

*Peace through superior firepower!* If they don't believe that, then they shoud begin their campaign in Iran, where leaders are rubbing their hands together with uranium and have threatend to wipe out Israel and us (The U.S.).


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great security, made it that far!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

[sub]_*Its a good thing the Nun Wasn't Armed!! Also a good thing it was not some Armed men Looking for some Nuclear Stuff to some kind of Dirty something to harm Us all!!*_[/sub]


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I think someone is putting something in the water, to many fruitcakes out there nowadays. Thats why I get my water from beer. LOL


Haha! Good call. Thats where I get most of my water as well, the rest comes from the one ice cube I put in my glass of Jim Beam.


----------

